# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Minimum order ?'s

## DrivenZ

So, I've finally gotten up the nerve after months of relearning some of the old and catching up on the new AAS protocols and have decided to take the chance and order a small cycle. I have been away from any anabolics for over 16 yrs. so this a little strange for me ordering online!

The UGL I've decided on has a minimum of $200 that must be placed. Is this a pretty standard practice for the places that some people know to be g2g . Just wondering if these people may be thinking , " shit,Jesse, we just made 200$ and we're a couple of inbred idiots"!! Anyway, I know from reading alot of threads and posts that at some point you just gotta go for it. I'm at least splitting the order in half so as not to totally bend over and say ahhhh if the worst happens.

----------


## Couchlock

> So, I've finally gotten up the nerve after months of relearning some of the old and catching up on the new AAS protocols and have decided to take the chance and order a small cycle. I have been away from any anabolics for over 16 yrs. so this a little strange for me ordering online!
> 
> The UGL I've decided on has a minimum of $200 that must be placed. Is this a pretty standard practice for the places that some people know to be g2g . Just wondering if these people may be thinking , " shit,Jesse, we just made 200$ and we're a couple of inbred idiots"!! Anyway, I know from reading alot of threads and posts that at some point you just gotta go for it. I'm at least splitting the order in half so as not to totally bend over and say ahhhh if the worst happens.


If its the place in thinking of with 200 min. Its gtg

----------


## DrivenZ

Couchlockd,lol! I'm originally from WA. State so know all about couches! Man I hope these people are for real. Hate to get f***** outta hard earned cash. They state they ship domestic so that's one less thing to worry about. Fingers are crossed and will order Mon.

----------


## songdog

Most places have a min very few don't it's just part of the game bro.

----------


## clarky.

Wrong section.

----------

